# Ice Fishing Gathering



## DeltaBoy

I was thinking about this today, how about an nodakoutdoors ice fishing gathering this winter when ice fishing is in full swing. Not sure where, when, etc. We could have some chilly, hot dogs, or what ever turns you on. I think this would be a great event and most of all we could have Chris Hustad/nodakoutdoors give away a few prizes or something. I could talk to Delta Waterfowl and see if they would be interested in giving away a few things too...

:beer:


----------



## woodie1

I'm up for it! I'll bring the minnows :splat: who's bringing the holiday cheer... :beer:


----------



## leadshot

Even without the prizes, it would be fun to meet the people on this site.


----------



## MSG Rude

I would be all over it like a fat boy on a birthday cake. I think the Army could provide a bag of goodies to contribute to this too.

Chris, what do you think?


----------



## WARDEN247

My auger is ready and the fish house is loaded. Let me know when!!


----------



## mallardhunter

That sounds like a great idea, but I would be a no show since I am from South Dakota :roll:


----------



## Scraper

Game on!


----------



## Maverick

Game On!!!
I like that response!


----------



## goosehtr4life

:beer: I'm ready, just got the auger running, house is looking good, but new line on my ice reels...Name the place and time and I will be ther.. :beer:


----------



## rap

sounds like a good idea


----------



## rap

devils lake early/late ice could provide some fun...


----------



## quackattack

Sounds like a blast....I think DL would be a good spot to have it.... Give me a date and time and i'll try be there 

Can't wait to get the lines in the water this winter!

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude

Confirmed it and have a care package on the way to my office of 'Nice things' to give out for this event if it comes to be.

Dave


----------



## curty

Sounds like a great tiime..If I can swing it, I'll go also.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Glad to see there is some interest, I think we need to do something this winter... Devils Lake would be a nice spot to have the event. When or what month do you think we should have a gathering?


----------



## RWHONKER

This sounds like a great idea if we can get it worked out. If anybody has any ideas let them fly. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've been talking about this with a few recently, and this could certainly work out.

To keep things simple, I'd have to say Devils Lake would be the easiest to organize. Currently the ice isn't ready but with some cold temps it could be in a week or two.

I wouldn't want to miss this and my schedule is probably the most difficult to work with so let me take a good look and figure it out. I think it's safe to say that early January is probably still early ice the way this year is going, so let's shoot for say.....January 8th???

Whaddayathink?


----------



## bubolc

I think I'd even make the trip.


----------



## rap

sounds good to me, hopefully we won't need boats


----------



## DeltaBoy

It will all depend on mother nature if Jan. 8th will work. As of right now, it doesn't look good unless we get some cold weather. I would think ice would form by mid-Jan. :-?

I heard someone went through on Sak. yesterday...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

With the unsettling wind yesterday and warm temps on Saturday I would have to think Sak would be very dangerous right now in those bays that were frozen.

The report I got for DL was that it was mostly froze over late last week, but I haven't heard how it's changed since the wind on Sunday.


----------



## rap

not a good sign to start the day.. may be fishing sak. at some point today if i can put down the gun  did you hear where on sak. it was? i wouldn't think the ice would be worth a crap either, but i hear people are still finding decent ice out there in places.


----------



## Madison

I'm down for the get down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSSBACK

O.K. jan 8th at DL now we need someone to come up with a spot on the big lake any suggestions?

Black Tiger Bay

Mission Bay south of hwy 57?

East Bay?

Somewhere that would be easy for everyone to find the gathering.


----------



## smalls

Both Haybale Bay on HWY 2 or the Casino would be fairly easy to find.


----------



## NDJ

haybale may have good ice by then....

not much happening now due to lack of ice thickness.


----------



## gandergrinder

If you supply beer I'll cook. If you guys can catch fish we will have a fry right out on the ice. Its gonna be a good time boys.

Lets get ready to Party :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## smalls

I can bring a turkey frier which can be used to fry fish or...a turkey (obviously).


----------



## Drew Willemsen

Sounds awsome!! Count me in and let me know what to bring....


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Count me in.


----------



## Booster

I'm going to be up fishing over Christmas at DL so I will let you know how the ice is. I am sure it will be strong enough to walk on at least for fishing. I think that for this fishing gathering though people will want to drive so if you had it like Jan. 22 the ice should be thick enough to drive on by then. but whenever you decide to have it I am IN! That would be a lot of fun. Hopefully the fish bite too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Ya, I hate to do this....but I'd like to change the date to a week later. I know, I know...these dang webmasters and their schedules. 

January 15th, 2005 will work best for me and I want to be there on Friday (day before) to check it out. This will be a good ol' gathering...but some fish biting would be nice too. 8)

JANUARY 15TH 2005 DEVILS LAKE

Where??? Let's continue....


----------



## 870 XPRS

I like boosters line of thinking. Having it on say the 22nd, actually I'm just biased since I have to be in DC the weekend of the 8th. The 22nd of january is one of my favorite days to throw down some brews. Then again most days qualify as one of my favorites.


----------



## DeltaBoy

I think Mid-Jan will work best for the gathering.

Jan. 15th works for me! :wink:


----------



## Booster

Where?? I would say the casino! The bay there has proven to be good in past years. I have always done well there. The ice tends to thicken a lot faster then the rest of the lake and the casino would be a good location for people to stay. Can't wait, Jan 15 it's going to be a good time! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder

We can all celebrate my birthday. :beer:


----------



## BenelliBlaster

My vote is for the Casino also. Easy to find good amenities and enough room for everyone. We might just have to much fun that I won't even get a line wet.


----------



## curty

Any old day would work for me. Ive never been there,so as long as I catch a few i'm in. Are reservations needed well in advance???

Hey Chris!!!! throw your weight around and get us a nodakers discount on a block of rooms :lol:


----------



## smalls

We're going to wnat to schedule around the big tourney, no rooms to be had that weekend and that is usually around the end of January.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Who who would ever think this many people ice fished in ND............J/k!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## smalls

Nevermind, that tourney's the 29th...


----------



## Booster

The casino and comfort inn in devlis lake are good places to stay. They are pretty fair in price too. I am sure they would give a discount on rooms if we reserved a block.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Chris Hustad said:


> JANUARY 15TH 2005 DEVILS LAKE
> 
> Where??? Let's continue....


The 15th sounds perfect.


----------



## woodie1

i'll be there :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Are people going to make some reservations at Spirit Lake Casino?

I could call and ask for a block of rooms (nodakoutdoors) and a possible discount...

Keep me posted.


----------



## smalls

Not to throw a wrench into the casino thing, but isn't it completely dry on the Casino grounds? I thought no booze could be on the premise, and if so they might not appreciate anonymous nodakers carrying a keg of beer from room to room at 3 am ala the Sunlac...


----------



## DeltaBoy

Ewh... That will not work then! We could try the Comfort Inn or the motel that close to the casino, If I remember right it's close to the grocery/Liq. store... What do ya think?

Smalls do you know the name of that hotel? I have stayed in that hotel before, I just don't remember what the hella it is... It was nice!


----------



## Booster

Delta I am pretty sure it is the "Dakota Inn" but I could be wrong. Are you talking about the one out on the far east of town?


----------



## MSG Rude

OK..What the hell?  January 7,15,22,or 29?????????? I can the 8th or the 22nd...anything else would be very iffyyy. Damn Army life! Gettin' in the way of fishing!

I have a list of goodies to give out, hats, scarfs, coffee mugs, key chains, a lot more so somebody who is leading this goat-rope PM me and let me know what day and how they wanna do the prize/freebee's. If it is a day I can't go, I'll get the stuff to ya to give out. By the way, they all say 'ARMY' on them, go figure!

Dave


----------



## curty

SFC Rude....thats ok if they say Army on them....We can be the Nodakers Platoon! The Army wouldn't want us boozers anyway :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Booster,

I think your right about "Dakota Inn" it's on the east side of town, near the casino. I think the casino is a mile or two SE from the Inn.

SFC, where are you located? I would be willing to pick up all of the stuff you have for this event. Thanks in advance for all the goodies...


----------



## Booster

SFC what unit are you in? I'm in the 142 and work out of Bismarck as the APC (travel card).


----------



## MSG Rude

I am Active Duty Army and have been for 17 years now. I am stationed here in Fargo and have been off and on for 6 years now in the Recruiting Command.

I spent my first 11 years in as an 11B (Light) :sniper: and have been to 13 different countries and 27 states. Stationed in three different countries and three different states.

Couple more years and I'll been doing the fishing 24/7/365! You might see me at Wal-Mart passing out the little smiley-face stickers!

As soon as I get a hard date for this event I'll know if I will be there or not and if not I'll gladly pass off the goodies to someone from around here to take up there.


----------



## Booster

I'm a 21E but I am switching to 11B. I hope that I get to experience the Army the way you have. I would love to see different parts of the world. As for icefishing, maybe I'll see you on the ice someday. Hopefully you get to make it to the event. It is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## dosch

Just a little reminder that our good buddy Randy Frost owns the Great American Inn . Anybody looking for a house that weekend that sleeps 6 and is fully furnished $100 a night call 662 4212. (mike or sara)good folk :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'll look into the rooms and will post up with more details.

The way it's looking we may need a lot of rooms. Probably at least 20???

If a couple of you who live in DL have a sec, please drop me a pm. I'd like to have some help coordinating this thing so everyone will know the safest, most efficient way to get to the fishing hole from the hotel.


----------



## duckslayer

10 above right now. Should be making some good ice this weekend if it stays as cold as it is outside. Got a report of up to 8 inches of ice on pelican lake yesterday. Fishing was slow but a lot of ice was the word. We've been catching plenty of walleyes in the flats in the usual early ice spots. 6 inches of ice. Another week or 2 of good cold weather and people will be starting to drive on the smaller bays.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We're still looking into finalizing this. To be honest, it's hard to figure out how many rooms to get.

If you plan on attending and need a room...please post up today and specify how many rooms you'll need.

I'd like to get a rough estimate of a room count.

Thanks!


----------



## quackattack

Chris what is the date on this gathering?
Might need a room...depending on the date


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

January 15th.

If nobody wants rooms then we'll leave it to everyone to get their own, it just makes organizing something like this impossible with people scattered all over town.


----------



## Shu

Any fellow MN members interested in sharing a ride up there? Sounds like a great time.... :beer:


----------



## quackattack

Hey Chris I'll take one room.At which ever hotel u can get a block of rooms at...don't matter to me. Might take 2 rooms i'll let u know soon
Can't Wait!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Chris, I'll PM you later today to let you know for sure..........but I think I'll need 1 room too! Can't wait but, damn that is a long drive from Bismarck!


----------



## Booster

Hey Remmi, I will be going that way too. I live in Leeds witch is 30 miles from DL but maybe we can car pool. Let me know?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

PLEASE post up! There's not many hotels with the rooms to accomodate!


----------



## Booster

Hey Chris, maybe we should start a new thread for hotel rooms so people check it? Just a thought. Also, if you want to car pool up there I think Aaron and I are going together so you can come.


----------



## rap

not sure if i'm going yet, the 8th sounded good, but may not be able to make it the 15th, we'll see what happens


----------



## DeltaBoy

Went out yesterday and caught one walleye... I was excited since it was the first of the year. I also had an opportunity to check all the gear, it looks like I should be in good shape for the gathering in DL. I still need to get a few things before everything is in working order.

I can't wait, should be a good time! 8)

DB


----------

